# DitLoIDs 3



## robert@fm (Sep 15, 2018)

For those who don't know what a DitLoID is: DitLoIDs 1, DitLoIDs 2. 

All musical this time.

100 = D (Kylie Minogue)
10538 = O (should be an easy one, so I'm not giving the artiste)
13 = (TiaL) (U2)
19th = NB (another easy one)
2 = T (Frankie Goes to Hollywood)
21st = CSM {King Crimson)
24 =HfT (Gene Pitney)
3 = StH (Eddie Cochran)
4 = oJAP(S) (Bruce Springsteen, covered by the Hollies)
50 = WtLYL (Paul Simon)


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 16, 2018)

Have DitLoIDs fallen out of fashion in the last five years? 

Most of these should be easy, and there's Google for the rest.  And this is an original one, not cribbed from Martin Gardner.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 16, 2018)

Initial guesses.  I'll have to think about the rest.

4. 19th nervous breakdown (Rolling Stones)
5. 2 tribes 
7. 24 hours from Tulsa
8. 3 steps to heaven
10. 50 ways to leave your lover


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Sep 16, 2018)

3. 13. There is a light
9. 4th of july asbury Park sandy 
6. 21st century schizoid man
1. 100 degrees Kylie minogue
2. 10538 overture electric light orchestra


----------

